# Plushophilia



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

So is anyone else overly obsessed and a bit turned on by plushies?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope. Not at all.


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 26, 2010)

Me!  In fact, I've got a pair of really sex little plushies I wouldn't mind getting dirty with later tonight.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2010)

Not me, no. I love plushies, just in a uh, platonic way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

no
also inb4 lock


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> no
> also inb4 lock


The other thread I was in just got locked.
It was getting good to.
I was discussing the quality of dead animal sex toys with Harley and Zrcalo.
Zrcalo makes them for $200 dollars, by the way.
If any of you are interested.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

I like plushies, but not in that way.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I like plushies and all, but I don't get turned on by them.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 26, 2010)

depends really for me. it has b4.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The other thread I was in just got locked.
> It was getting good to.
> I was discussing the quality of dead animal sex toys with Harley and Zrcalo.
> Zrcalo makes them for $200 dollars, by the way.
> If any of you are interested.



Nah, its not like that...thnx tho :3 lol gotta love how we can have a general fetish forum but NOT a specific one -facepaw-


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

i kinda do, yea


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> depends really for me. it has b4.



Yeah...its all at random...n only specific ones...its hard to explain hence y i made the topic...im just not fully understanding my own fetish n like to hear what others reasoning is


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 26, 2010)

If "plushies" is some obscure slang word referring to my boyfriend, then yes.

Otherwise, _fuck_ no.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> If "plushies" is some obscure slang word referring to my boyfriend, then yes.
> 
> Otherwise, _fuck_ no.



Ahaha -highfive- nice


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 26, 2010)

if it's a 7-foot tall sexy-looking dragon plushy: absolutely.  otherwise, i'm not interested.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The other thread I was in just got locked.
> It was getting good to.
> I was discussing the quality of dead animal sex toys with Harley and Zrcalo.
> Zrcalo makes them for $200 dollars, by the way.
> If any of you are interested.



yes'm. just look at my gallery.


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't like plushies in any sense of the word.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I don't like plushies in any sense of the word.



I /love/ plushies.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 26, 2010)

i dunno myself. its a good valid question tho.


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I /love/ plushies.



Fuck plushies >:[

oh wait...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a sort of fetish for anything soft and silky like freshly made beds, they don't give me an erection but I'm like a cat on catnip I have to roll around in them and rub against them for like an hour straight sometimes until I'm satisfied  .


----------



## akito (Jan 26, 2010)

um...no not at all


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh come on. Honestly, everyone has humped a plushie when they were a child. It's a part of growing up.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh come on. Honestly, everyone has humped a plushie when they were a child. It's a part of growing up.



child : "Mom?"
mom : "What is it?"
child: "Teddy Ruxpin is making my pee-pee tingle"
mom : "WTF! Oh dear"


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh come on. Honestly, everyone has humped a plushie when they were a child. It's a part of growing up.



i know i did.

... :c


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a joke... Right?

... Right?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> This is a joke... Right?
> 
> ... Right?



Nope


----------



## Takun (Jan 26, 2010)

Such dirty little stuffed sluts.  Murrf


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 27, 2010)

As much as I love my beanie babies...I dont love 'em THAT much. 0_o'


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 27, 2010)

Does the Happiness Bunny from Shin Chan count? <.<

Curse my attraction to characters with awesome personalities...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 27, 2010)

marf


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Not me, no. I love plushies, just in a uh, platonic way.


 
^This. Strictly platonic, but my love is still grand.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh come on. Honestly, everyone has humped a plushie when they were a child. It's a part of growing up.



this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not into it and damn it furries. Stop posting about your sexual fetish's in the den.


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not into it and damn it furries. Stop posting about your sexual fetish's in the den.


Now now Trp, as fellow furries we are supposed to be accepting of other peoples fucked up stupid fetishes.

Now pat that person on the back and say you're sorry

:V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> Now now Trp, as fellow furries we are supposed to be accepting of other peoples fucked up stupid fetishes.
> 
> Now pat that person on the back and say you're sorry
> 
> :V



Make me.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> So is anyone else overly obsessed and a bit turned on by plushies?



I do,IN B4 the burned furs.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 27, 2010)

In no way is it sexual the way I like plushies. But then again I'm not a sexual person. I just like petting fur. It's soft. I like the feel of skin on skin better though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Fuck plushies >:[
> 
> oh wait...










Axelfox said:


> I do,IN B4 the burned furs.


I *highly doubt* there's gonna be any burned furs here, maybe sarcasm and calling you sick but not burned furs.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not into it and damn it furries. Stop posting about your sexual fetish's in the den.


the thread was posted in off topic, but it got moved to the den.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh come on. Honestly, everyone has humped a plushie when they were a child. It's a part of growing up.



...

...

Ya' know, maybe that was just you.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 27, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Fuck plushies >:[
> 
> oh wait...



Ah hah!


----------



## Jaga (Jan 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> Now now Trp, as fellow furries we are supposed to be accepting of other peoples fucked up stupid fetishes.
> 
> Now pat that person on the back and say you're sorry
> 
> :V



Lol FAF is the most immature silly forum iv been on...its ok


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> Lol FAF is the most immature silly forum iv been on...its ok


why do you think I keep coming back.

I do like plushies but I will not love them in that way.


----------



## Ash (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to be a plushie before i became a furry.

After that it kind of just died for me really.

But there are sometimes I find a pokemon plush and my brain is just screaming

"BUY IT SO I MAY HAVE MAI WITH ITTTTT" ...But thats just me.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

All i can tell is that having sex with an oversized plush is less weird then having sex with a painted pillow or an air doll.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2010)

A. No, that sounds like a way to get a disease from... previous residue, reall quick.

B. I like to consider myself more masculine, even being than in this fandom, to have plushies.

C. The only plushie I have is some Sonic plushie from Denny's and that's just not a level I'm going to sink to. :>


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

I have some in a collectors appreciation kind of way.(ive got a personal love of claw games that give out anthro-plushes) But sexual? Hell no.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 27, 2010)

I did play with plush when I was experimenting (and really really bored), but I was never actually aroused by them. I do, however, love plushies far more than most people. I sleep with them still, have a pile of them in my bed, and constantly waste my money on them because "D'aw they're so CUTE!"....but only in a platonic way.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you, Alice in Chains, for helping me drown out the thoughts of people fucking stuffed animals with music.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

I know a girl with a "practical squid plushie"


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I know a girl with a "practical squid plushie"


 Requesting pics :grin:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Good Music.*



Sono_hito said:


> Requesting pics :grin:



FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNf1hRkVnM4

Ahhhh.....

For the sake of all that is sane, this thread is now about music.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Requesting pics :grin:


 I will see if i can find one of it, its like a regular plushie but the last bout 4-5 inches of the tenticles are coated with this rubbery stuff XD many arms to choose from.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

I _may_ have tried it... Not entirely my thing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

_I SAID THIS THREAD IS ABOUT MUSIC NOW DAMNIT! I DON'T WANT TO KNOW ABOUT HOW PEOPLE WANT TO FUCK MY PLUSH FOXES!_


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _I SAID THIS THREAD IS ABOUT MUSIC NOW DAMNIT! I DON'T WANT TO KNOW ABOUT HOW PEOPLE WANT TO FUCK MY PLUSH FOXES!_


this poster quoted secretly wants to be raped by a large stuffed tiger.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> this poster quoted secretly wants to be raped by a large stuffed tiger.


Why..... WHYYYYYYYYY!?!?!?!?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why..... WHYYYYYYYYY!?!?!?!?


 you tell me you are the one who wants to be raped by a tiger plush sheeeeeesh


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> you tell me you are the one who wants to be raped by a tiger plush sheeeeeesh


God damn you for putting those thoughts in my head.... that shit is fucked up man.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn you for putting those thoughts in my head.... that shit is fucked up man.


 Come now, one would think youve been on teh interwebs long enough to run across much worse. I do regularly without even intending to.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn you for putting those thoughts in my head.... that shit is fucked up man.


At least they are not the childrens.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Come now, one would think youve been on teh interwebs long enough to run across much worse. I do regularly without even intending to.


I've seen worse, it's just I find plush fuckers really god damn creepy.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, you people are too much.  I'm crying I'm laughing soo hard.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen worse, it's just I find plush fuckers really god damn creepy.


 Eh, i may not be into it, but as far as im concerned its a "one off" from using toys specificaly made for that purpose.

In fact, you seem to have issues with any use of such "aides". Are you against the use of toys in general too?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> Lol, you people are too much.  I'm crying I'm laughing soo hard.


Wait, you're not one of them are you!?!?!?

ARE YOU!?!?!?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Eh, i may not be into it, but as far as im concerned its a "one off" from using toys specificaly made for that purpose.
> 
> In fact, you seem to have issues with any use of such "aides". Are you against the use of toys in general too?


No, I just don't want to know "HAI GUIZ I JACK OFF WITH A FLESHLIGHT STUCK INSIDE A STUFFED ANIMAL! :V"


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

No, I have seen videos but would never do it myself.  But if that's what people are into, more power to them.  Guess that's why you see so many claw games around filled with stuffed animals.  Damn companies are feeding peoples addictions lmao.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> No, I have seen videos but would never do it myself. But if that's what people are into, more power to them. Guess that's why you see so many claw games around filled with stuffed animals. Damn companies are feeding peoples addictions lmao.


Hehe, i just like doing games of skill/luck to win my fiance plushes.(its almost an addiction, hehe. Albeit a harmless one) On one of our first dates i won her a nearly human size plush bear at an amusement park. She loves the thing to death.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I just don't want to know "HAI GUIZ I JACK OFF WITH A FLESHLIGHT STUCK INSIDE A STUFFED ANIMAL! :V"








Is it any worse then the point there are hundreds of women satisfying themselves with one of these?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

God damnit


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Is it any worse then the point there are hundreds of women satisfying themselves with one of these?


 Actualy, thats pretty damn cool. Where did you find that?


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

I've spent soo much money in those damn machines and hardly ever won anything.  I have a Homer that's about 41/2 feet tall and a lizard about the same height and a 7 foot long furry snake I got from the Big E last year.  A 4ft tall dragon from six flags, and a few taz (one that talks).  I had a Bugs Bunny that was as big as me when I was about 10, I loved that thing and carried it everywhere.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I've spent soo much money in those damn machines and hardly ever won anything. I have a Homer that's about 41/2 feet tall and a lizard about the same height and a 7 foot long furry snake I got from the Big E last year. A 4ft tall dragon from six flags, and a few taz (one that talks). I had a Bugs Bunny that was as big as me when I was about 10, I loved that thing and carried it everywhere.


 Haha, thats cool. For me, part of the fun is the gamble itself. Its no fun if you win every time. May as well just buy em at that point. The winning gives it value and memories.


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

It's better to yiff on fake animals then to yiff on real animals.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's better to yiff on fake animals then to yiff on real animals.


Or not yiff animals at all.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Haha, thats cool. For me, part of the fun is the gamble itself. Its no fun if you win every time. May as well just buy em at that point. The winning gives it value and memories.



  Ain't that the truth.  I spent probably about 30 bucks trying to get these Norbert and Dagget plushies one time.  (Nick show Angry Beavers if anyone doesn't know).  I have seen these things up on ebay for like 1-200 bucks and I can't find them.  I think my brother took them from my room one day, and then my mom cleaned my brothers room, and threw them in salvation army stuff.  AHHH, the horror!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

You guys know most claw machines are rigged and are set to win after a certain amount of money goes in, right?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Uhh... wtf boom.
I have never seen a real plushie of some sorts.
Although of that, I saw random people being with dolls everywhere.
Even today!
That sort of things can't turn people on are they? They do? Brain damage - fetish,,.;;;;fgsfds


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys know most claw machines are rigged and are set to win after a certain amount of money goes in, right?


 Yeah, but keeping a mental tally of the defaults of the machines and how to skill past some of the programming isnt to hard if you are really interested in it as a hobby. Besides, some of my best/most important ones to me i won with games of skill at carnivals/faires/etc


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Yeah, but keeping a mental tally of the defaults of the machines and how to skill past some of the programming isnt to hard if you are really interested in it as a hobby. Besides, some of my best/most important ones to me i won with games of skill at carnivals/faires/etc


So I see.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I see.
> 
> Wanna yiff?


Naw, no cock for me thanks. Im straight.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Naw, no cock for me thanks. Im straight.



So am I.

Also my dog is eating my hand =(


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I see.
> 
> Wanna yiff?



So young yet so naughty.
ARE YOU CALLING YOURSELF A TROLL OR WHAT?
*epicface*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So young yet so naughty.
> ARE YOU CALLING YOURSELF A TROLL OR WHAT?
> *epicface*


Your avatar is horrifying. Well, anime in general is horrifying...


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Come now, one would think youve been on teh interwebs long enough to run across much worse. I do regularly without even intending to.


you should reevaluate were your surfing.



Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I just don't want to know "HAI GUIZ I JACK OFF WITH A FLESHLIGHT STUCK INSIDE A STUFFED ANIMAL! :V"



Great idea. That's now going to be the latest craze. thanks for the suggestion.
*shakes head*

As far as plushies are concerned, I don't understand how any one could display them publicly in their room, much less carry them around with them. you people are all weirdos.
I just screw mine.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 27, 2010)

being straight is for fags

also i am not turned on by stuffies


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you should reevaluate were your surfing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two plush foxes on my TV stand and I'm not weird... =(


----------



## Ratte (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have two plush foxes on my TV stand and I'm not weird... =(



they watch you when you fap


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Ratte said:


> they watch you when you fap


And I watch while they fap.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I watch while they fap.


 Its only gay if the balls touch.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

._. I guess I shouldn't host the local furmeet at Build-A-Bear anymore...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ._. I guess I shouldn't host the local furmeet at Build-A-Bear anymore...


I'm sure someone there has fucked one.

Also you wrote that wikifur article on yourself that was in your profile, didn't you?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2010)

Hell no.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure someone there has fucked one.
> 
> Also you wrote that wikifur article on yourself that was in your profile, didn't you?


Ja, why? Impressed with my uber grammer skillz?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have two plush foxes on my TV stand and I'm not weird... =(


you should look at your previous posts. it really does define your character. I'm not being judgmental, just making  an observation. and don't take it too hard either. it's not your fault. jesus made you that way.(see your comment below.:grin:



Heckler & Koch said:


> And I watch while they fap.



speaking of which, 
i hate when the cat walks in on you and just sits there and watches. it kind of ruins the moment.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i hate when the cat walks in on you and just sits there and watches. it kind of ruins the moment.


TMI


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your avatar is horrifying. Well, anime in general is horrifying...



Not like you are super "clean" either, you are a (fake furry)troll that fails. You didn't get an EPIC WIN~
Although the sarcasam, it's still funny and nice to see the freaks in cosplays because it's either cute or making me say sarcasam.
My avatar isn't just horrifying, it's touhou! I am a fake touhou freak so I know the least about it anyway.
I myself don't watch anime much in general, but if something catches my eyes then it catches my eyes.
If it's either in the good way or I want to snipe you.


Either way, plushophila is much more horrifying.


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

Only when roleplaying. 
And by roleplaying I mean a hot chick pretends im a plushie...with a dick.
Otherwise. Ew. W..t..f is with the threads in this place.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my favorite of my plushies.  I won him last year at six flags new england in a long range basketball skill game.  There was only two left towards the end of the day, a green one and this one.  The green one was perfect, but this one was missing some stuffing in the neck. A guy won just before me and he picked the this one, but because the head wouldn't stay up, he took the green one.  It's all good, cause I wanted this one anyway.  I bought some stuffing and a wooden dowel and I am going to repair him.  His name is Cayosin (yes he has a name, go ahead, call me crazy), he's 2 1/2 feet tall and he doesn't know it yet, but he is going to be the model for my next fursuit after I finish Okami (my current project).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Only when roleplaying.
> And by roleplaying I mean a hot chick pretends im a plushie...with a dick.
> Otherwise. Ew. W..t..f is with the threads in this place.


Something tells me your name change is going to confuse me.

So much.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Only when roleplaying.
> And by roleplaying I mean a hot chick pretends im a plushie...with a dick.
> Otherwise. Ew. W..t..f is with the threads in this place.



LOL HOT CHICKS PRETEND YOU ARE A PLUSHIE.
With a dick... FURRY

Anyway why would hot chick call you a plushie?
Your image doesn't look like a plushie.
Your furry pride doesn't look like a plushie.
You don't look like a plusie.

But maybe your inner voice is a plushie.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not like you are super "clean" either, you are a (fake furry)troll that fails. You didn't get an EPIC WIN~
> Although the sarcasam, it's still funny and nice to see the freaks in cosplays because it's either cute or making me say sarcasam.
> My avatar isn't just horrifying, it's touhou! I am a fake touhou freak so I know the least about it anyway.
> I myself don't watch anime much in general, but if something catches my eyes then it catches my eyes.
> ...



No, I am "clean" because I'm not a freak with no social skills. Also you talk about "sniping" but I doubt you could hit the broad side of a barn if someone gave you a rifle.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> So is anyone else overly obsessed and a bit turned on by plushies?




And people wonder why furries are fucked in the head and that the fandom is about sex, well here is the answer.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Never buy a plushie off FurBid.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Never buy a plushie off FurBid.


Oh lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Never buy a plushie off FurBid.



Why? or is that something I'd rather not know?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I am "clean" because I'm not a freak with no social skills. Also you talk about "sniping" but I doubt you could hit the broad side of a barn if someone gave you a rifle.



EPICFACE

I NEED SAUCE

I have social skills but I don;t spend them on trolling.
Not like I troll anyway, or be a furry, or a furry troll, or a weeaboo, or a freak.
I just need sauce.
SAOUD


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> LOL HOT CHICKS PRETEND YOU ARE A PLUSHIE.
> With a dick... FURRY
> 
> Anyway why would hot chick call you a plushie?
> ...


 
It has nothing to do with plushies, you missed the whole point. Hot chick + sex.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Never buy a plushie off FurBid.


 Why is it that nothing else in this topic has grossed me out till now...AHHGHNG!


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

you guys are disgusting


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> you guys are disgusting


AM I?
We are talking about plushies and how the social system combines sex with it.


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> Something tells me your name change is going to confuse me.
> 
> So much.


 
My name never changed, but you will confuse me as well. I shall give you a nickname to cease that confusion before it starts. You are Sir McFargalskagal.

@topic

You guys are weird.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> EPICFACE
> 
> I NEED SAUCE
> 
> ...


Yeah you're totally not a weeabo, what with your anime avatar. Also I hate your 4chan bullshit and how
you type like this
And make short and incomplete sentences
and then go down a line
it's really annoying.

In other words, if you were a stereotypical furfag you'd pretty much embody everything I hate about the internet.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

exactly, fucking an inanimate object, gross.  Might as well hump a tree stump or a trash can if it pleases you.


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah you're totally not a weeabo, what with your anime avatar. Also I hate your 4chan bullshit and how
> you type like this
> And make short and incomplete sentences
> and then go down a line
> ...


 
Win.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> My name never changed, but you will confuse me as well. I shall give you a nickname to cease that confusion before it starts. You are Sir McFargalskagal.


I had a feeling this was always your name. But for some reason, I associated your avatar with someone else. Either that or I'm too proud to admit I never made the connection between the similar names until now.

Probably the second one yeah.

And that was funny, what is wrong with you guys and your 'Stuffing stuffed animals over capacity is ew'.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah you're totally not a weeabo, what with your anime avatar. Also I hate your 4chan bullshit and how
> you type like this
> And make short and incomplete sentences
> and then go down a line
> ...



I hope a fight will break out. makes good entertainment.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hope a fight will break out. makes good entertainment.


There will be no fight. There is no way he could win. He denies being a weeabo retard yet in another thread he talked about how he loves anime. As much as I hate stereotypical furries, I hate weeabos more.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah you're totally not a weeabo, what with your anime avatar. Also I hate your 4chan bullshit and how
> you type like this
> And make short and incomplete sentences
> and then go down a line
> ...



If you don't like this tell me you want this changed.
If you don't do anything than nothing will happen.
Also, I never go to 4chan because it's lame.
My "anime" avatar is just a classic joke on touhou.
I like going down lines because that seperates different subjects.
Also, hatard doesn't affect me.




Heckler & Koch said:


> There will be no fight. There is no way he could win. He denies being a weeabo retard yet in another thread he talked about how he loves anime. As much as I hate stereotypical furries, I hate weeabos more.



 I start to like you.
Also , there will be no fight because this is a tie, I back up and leave this subject as it is. From now on I will talk  to you guys as if you were stereotypical furries who bark.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you don't like this tell me you want this changed.
> If you don't do anything than nothing will happen.
> Also, I never go to 4chan because it's lame.
> My "anime" avatar is just a classic joke on touhou.
> ...


It sure seems to be affecting you since you keep responding to me. And I don't care if it's a joke, your avatar is stupid anime bullshit and it makes me want to punch someone.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you don't like this tell me you want this changed.
> If you don't do anything than nothing will happen.
> Also, I never go to 4chan because it's lame.
> My "anime" avatar is just a classic joke on touhou.
> ...



From what I have seen from some of your posts, your claim of "I'm not a troll" is a lie.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> From what I have seen from some of your posts, your claim of "I'm not a troll" is a lie.


They probably claim to not be a troll so I take their trolling seriously in my trolling. It's a never ending cycle of trolling.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> From what I have seen from some of your posts, your claim of "I'm not a troll" is a lie.



Your cake is a lie.
Few of my posts are sarcasam, but only because I want to give a harsh opinion.
I will change that as well.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for changing your avatar. You are now slightly more tolerable.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you for changing your avatar. You are now slightly more tolerable.



Not like I got any special pictures either.
Because all other avatars here are massivly furry.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not like I got any special pictures either.
> Because all other avatars here are massivly furry.


Well, it IS a furry forum...


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 27, 2010)

OP is the Den's new lolcow.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread is stupid and you should feel bad for making it.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 27, 2010)

many things about this thread are wrong on so many levels....


----------



## Geek (Jan 27, 2010)

This place is the 4Chan for pussies.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek said:


> This place is the 4Chan for pussies.



Then leave, Applefag.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm just going to ninja this, even though it's already been quoted twice. Point is embarrassingly yes.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yes I have impulses of that type. No, unlike you, I don't broadcast my embarrassing fetishes. Because they're embarrassing. And that is why this is news to you.



Ewwww.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ewwww.



Damn it I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GOING TO DO THAT!

Oh well, not like a damn thing can be done about it. It's not like I'm the only one who has an embarrassing fetish out in the open.

Thank you for not highlight 7pt'ing it.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yes I have impulses of that type. No, unlike you, I don't broadcast my embarrassing fetishes. Because they're embarrassing. And that is why this is news to you.
> I'm reasonably sure nobody cared enough to read that.



What was that last part? I couldn't hear you over the sound of HUGE RED TEXT.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> What was that last part? I couldn't hear you over the sound of HUGE RED TEXT.



*Sigh*

I knew someone was going to do THAT, too.frak you, too.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I knew someone was going to do THAT, too.frak you, too.



If it bothers you much I'll remove it if you like.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If it bothers you much I'll remove it if you like.



I don't really care, this thread'll die eventually.

I'd add something else I'd like people not to do with that line of text, but I'm sure that would inspire them to go right on ahead and do it.

If you know what I'm talking about and do it I will kill you.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If it bothers you much I'll remove it if you like.


No! Don't! That's the best thing that's happened to this thread.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> I don't really care, this thread'll die eventually.
> 
> I'd add something else I'd like people not to do with that line of text, but I'm sure that would inspire them to go right on ahead and do it.
> 
> If you know what I'm talking about and do it I will kill you.



Sig it? I would if I thought it was funny, but I don't, and I really don't care enough to do it for the sake of being a Jash-jerk



lowkey said:


> No! Don't! That's the best thing that's happened to this thread.



Really? Meh..


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Sig it? I would if I thought it was funny, but I don't, and I really don't care enough to do it for the sake of being a Jash-jerk



Maybe you don't/aren't, but I'm sure someone does/is.

Thank god I didn't actually use the word in that sentence...



> Really? Meh..



It's been a sucky thread.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Sig it? I would if I thought it was funny, but I don't, and I really don't care enough to do it for the sake of being a Jash-jerk
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Meh..



yes, but you shouldn't be that flattered: see above post.

and I quote:

"It's been a sucky thread."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 27, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

Recently i've begun to be turned on by my snow leopard plush sooooo yeah i guess


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor snow leopard. He never saw it comming....


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Poor snow leopard. He never saw it comming....



He'll probably get to see it coming though :V.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> He'll probably get to see it coming though :V.




If so many are being turned on by their plushies, I don't think Fido shjould be left in the same room as these plushophiles.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If so many are being turned on by their plushies, I don't think Fido shjould be left in the same room as these plushophiles.



Plushie dogs don't need to consent.

Everybody wins.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Plushie dogs don't need to consent.
> 
> Everybody wins.



True, but I was referring to the real fido. not a toy one.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Is the percentage of furries into beastiality really as high as one might think? I hope not... I have 8 dogs =(


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

dog fucking is for bitches.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is the percentage of furries into beastiality really as high as one might think? I hope not... I have 8 dogs =(



No, the number is low......thank god.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Make me.



This.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

the idea of bestiality, while being completely disgusting, also seems cumbersome, and awkward.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True, but I was referring to the real fido. not a toy one.



Now this makes me feel dirty about having a dog plush that I've had since I was, like, 7 or something.  

Aagh...
Dammit.  Must they really ruin everything I have by making me think that if I touch it, I have some fetish for it?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True, but I was referring to the real fido. not a toy one.



But I thought they liked the plushie, not just because it comes second to real animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2010)

THis thread gives me a strong urge to kick the OP's face in while I am wearing my Steel toed boots.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Does fucking a robotic dragon covered in fake scales count?

That would be pretty cool

Come on, science! Make this happen!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> THis thread gives me a strong urge to kick the OP's face in while I am wearing my Steel toed boots.



I wanna watch.


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wanna watch.



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_hAjHhJbaTsE/SwWcWioWR_I/AAAAAAAAAYM/Wtcqd-bO_D4/s1600/IMG_2344.JPG

Make sure he uses these.


----------



## Littlekobaby (Jan 27, 2010)

"Everyone humps a plush toy growing up..."
I saw this and just about died. My boyfreind even did it, and he doesn't even like furries. They were just so soft...and the right size. Thanks mom and dad for the stuffed rabbit that was bigger than I was, haha.


----------



## Sabian (Jan 27, 2010)

I am never touching another plushie again, and if I find Mr. Ears stained I am going head hunting for yall.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

Jaga said:


> So is anyone else overly obsessed and a bit turned on by plushies?


I'M turned on by *EVERYTHING*!  including plushies

O look a dog: turned on
A cat: CRAZY TURNED ON
a teacher: fap fap fap
a dude: still turned on
girl: MARRY ME!!
toaster: i'd tap that
Its a problem.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm attracted to anything human, dead, undead, and the like. Animals and plushies don't fall under the category of anything i'd go near in that sense. hell, I won't even get undressed if my cat's in the room.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'M turned on by *EVERYTHING*!  including plushies
> 
> O look a dog: turned on
> A cat: CRAZY TURNED ON
> ...



ahhh to be young again.......
oh look a hole!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why? or is that something I'd rather not know?


Crusty fur.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Crusty fur.



thanks for sharing.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> ahhh to be young again.......
> oh look a hole!


Nah it not feeling that one


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thanks for sharing.


Thus why I avoid buying things on FurBid.

At least with eBay your biggest worry is if it came from a smokers house or if it's a Hong Kong knock-off.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

In all seriousness, no i've never been turned on by a plushi.  i mean where is the intellectual maturity?  NOWHERE!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess if you're so fat, ugly and unbearable to be around that no real person would ever willingly fuck you stuffed animals aren't the worst alternative you could turn to. Still it's pretty pathetic :V .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

will make erotic taxidermy foxes for $200.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> will make erotic taxidermy foxes for $200.


How much do you charge for each extra penis?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How much do you charge for each extra penis?



and can you equipt them for skull fucking?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How much do you charge for each extra penis?



$30

>:/ penis' are hard to make...


and yes to skullfucking.


----------



## furatail (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is the percentage of furries into beastiality really as high as one might think? I hope not... I have 8 dogs =(



It's like 1/10 according to surveys I've seen. Pretty low. It's also the one subject pretty much all furries will persecute you for.


As for the plushies. They are cute and maybe I have cuddle but never will I put my penis anywhere near it. I have a beautiful living female for that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

furatail said:


> It's like 1/10 according to surveys I've seen. Pretty low. It's also the one subject pretty much all furries will persecute you for.



and the same thing that furries accuse each other of.

DOGCOCKS.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

furatail said:


> It's like 1/10 according to surveys I've seen. Pretty low. It's also the one subject pretty much all furries will persecute you for.



Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....


A lot of furries are fucked up. The awesome ones are the minority here... it's a dark and evil place...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....



they also persecute you for liking HYOOMANS.


----------



## Gight (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a body pillow...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Gight said:


> I have a body pillow...



D:< you pillophile!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they also persecute you for liking HYOOMANS.


Yeah, priorities for the win.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they also persecute you for liking HYOOMANS.


The best are the people who say "they *hate* all humans (i.e. the human race). Downright moronic.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....



yeah i mean one is raping a living creature and possibly causing it physical and mental harm that may last for years, and the other is sticking your dick in a toy, yet somehow only _one_ of these is cool

it's so hypocritical


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

That is stupid because if you hate the human race then what are you going to kill if htey send you away to another planet for hating them? Space Monkeys? That would just be cruel... Also they have Honkies prebuilt into this dictionary but Not Furries I find that strange... also they don't have prebuilt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> That is stupid because if you hate the human race then what are you going to kill if htey send you away to another planet for hating them? Space Monkeys? That would just be cruel... Also they have Honkies prebuilt into this dictionary but Not Furries I find that strange... also they don't have prebuilt.



WTF does this shit have to do with plushophillia?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF does this shit have to do with plushophillia?


It doesn't. He's just being random and stupid.
Quick, everyone start pointing out his obvious flaws. Maybe he'll leave. 
Here, I'll start it off.
Lack of Intelligence.

Go.


----------



## Dass (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....



Comparable to saying "Why do you care so much about rape, when so many among you use fleshlights?"


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> It doesn't. He's just being random and stupid.
> Quick, everyone start pointing out his obvious flaws. Maybe he'll leave.
> Here, I'll start it off.
> Lack of Intelligence.
> ...



human avatar


----------



## Sabian (Jan 28, 2010)

Dass said:


> Comparable to saying "Why do you care so much about rape, when so many among you use fleshlights?"



Whoa now, leave the fleshlights out of it you god damn monster!


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 29, 2010)

Sabian said:


> Whoa now, leave the fleshlights out of it you god damn monster!


 This


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Actualy, thats pretty damn cool. Where did you find that?


 sorry to be slow to reply i missed your post
http://popmycherryreview.com/
A blog an Ex was obsesed with freaking nympho she had a box (not a small one) of sex toys squid plushie amung them

EDIT: article here http://popmycherryreview.com/reviews/tentacle-dildo-by-whipspider/


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 29, 2010)

No.. :< I have lots of stuffed animals, but that's because I'm somewhat girly.. and they're CUTE.

I have a boyfriend for zee fucking.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF does this shit have to do with plushophillia?



Nothing but I'll make it about it when i said honkies I meant plushrape XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The best are the people who say "they *hate* all humans (i.e. the human race). Downright moronic.



they're called emo fags.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they're called emo fags.



so sad, so sad....


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah they will persecute you for talking about beastiality yet it seems a lot of furries would happily fuck a plush toy....



No, not many. Plush-screwing hasn't been accepted in ages. Even less so after old FoxWolfie Galan made it's ugly nature known to the mass media.


----------



## Liam (Jan 30, 2010)

Jaga said:


> So is anyone else overly obsessed and a bit turned on by plushies?


Overly obsessed?  NO.
A bit turned on? NO.
I admit, that sometimes that they can be so cute and good for kicking around.
It would be a sad day if one of those huge things get defiled.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> It would be a sad day if one of those huge things get defiled.



I would bet cold hard cash on someone having already done that

More than once


----------



## Liam (Jan 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I would bet cold hard cash on someone having already done that
> 
> More than once


No doubt about that.  It's like seeing a cute rabbit being torn apart by a chainsaw.  It's just shocking to watch.


----------



## RedneckFur (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always found plushophilia a bit disturbing.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

gulielmus said:


> No doubt about that.  It's like seeing a cute rabbit being torn apart by a chainsaw.  It's just shocking to watch.



Could you post the link? Thanks.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

RedneckFur said:


> I've always found plushophilia a bit disturbing.



i've always found rednecks hot


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i've always found rednecks hot


Oh murr. Gotta' have a farmer's tan tho.


----------



## SparkyDearly (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea I like plushies but not in a sexual way.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

i like to use plushies as pillows because sometimes my real pillows get too flat.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> i like to use plushies as pillows because sometimes my real pillows get too flat.



I like to use rednecks as pillows.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Not that much no.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I like to use rednecks as pillows.


 are they comfy? i imagine they'd keep me awake at night. 

. . . either from gabbing or from redneck sex depends on the redneck.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh murr. Gotta' have a farmer's tan tho.



nah dude, just long hair <3


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> are they comfy? i imagine they'd keep me awake at night.
> 
> . . . either from gabbing or from redneck sex depends on the redneck.



yeah reeeal comfy. and per your second point: yes it may keep you awake for a while, but you alway have it to rest your head on once you get sleepy again- and this could go on for hours, if not days.



HarleyParanoia said:


> nah dude, just long hair <3



I'm from TX! I r a redneck too, I's also  gots long harrsezez! grawrf!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm from TX! I r a redneck too, I's also  gots long harrsezez! grawrf!



you lie :c


----------



## Viva (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yeah reeeal comfy. and per your second point: yes it may keep you awake for a while, but you alway have it to rest your head on once you get sleepy again- and this could go on for hours, if not days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from TX! I r a redneck too, I's also gots long harrsezez! grawrf!


 
People from texas aren't rednecks.  They're hillbillys :V


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly I hate them, can't think of any reason why they should turn me on.
I mean seriously...I hate them - how can somebody find them attractive anyway?o.o
That's almost as...zoo ~


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with it, they are fucking toys.. so what? its not an animal or a kid or whatnot so who the fuck should care?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you lie :c



serious as the day is long.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Honestly I hate them, can't think of any reason why they should turn me on.
> I mean seriously...I hate them - how can somebody find them attractive anyway?o.o
> That's almost as...zoo ~



lol u mad?



lowkey said:


> serious as the day is long.



i want to see you.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol u mad?



Nope, just stating my opinion - oh and I already saw him


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> People from texas aren't rednecks.  They're hillbillys :V



actually people from West Virginia, Tennesee, Arkansas an those rural southern areas where the Appalacian  and Ozark mountains are, they are hillbillies. 

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2008/03/23/hillbillies.JPG

Not a lot of hills in Texas. I promise we are rednecks. 

http://docs.voxeo.com/images/tutorials/rednecks.jpg


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol u mad?
> 
> 
> 
> i want to see you.



of course you do. talk to mcwolfe.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I see nothing wrong with it, they are fucking toys.. so what? its not an animal or a kid or whatnot so who the fuck should care?


People who post about their plushy fetish shouldn't get mad when people reply with their thoughts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

toys dont have feelings.
but animals do.


----------



## Gina (Feb 5, 2010)

You can laugh if you want, but I still love sex with stuffed animals.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried rubbing my Webkinz dragon toy all over my groin last night and it did nothing for me and now it smells weird. What is the appeal?


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks for reviving thread
trolls can come back now


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Feb 5, 2010)

*bump* YUSH!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Gina said:


> You can laugh if you want, but I still love sex with stuffed animals.


Great first post! Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Gina said:


> You can laugh if you want, but I still love sex with stuffed animals.


just make sure you give it back to the child after you traumatize them


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Webkinz


There's your problem


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> There's your problem


What's Webkinz?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's Webkinz?


http://www.webkinz.com/us_en/

Basically they come with a code so you can go online and play games and whatnot. Most of them are ugly :[


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> http://www.webkinz.com/us_en/
> 
> Basically they come with a code so you can go online and play games and whatnot. Most of them are ugly :[


Oh okay, so it's Beanie Babies with a internet page.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2010)

Gina said:


> You can laugh if you want, but I still love sex with stuffed animals.



There goes my childhood.


And remind me to hide my giant Siberian Tiger plushie if I ever meet you Irl.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> toys dont have feelings.
> but animals do.



oh yes they do.

*muuurr*


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

'Kay I think this threads gonna keep getting outta hand =p


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

I got an old stuffed bear with a rip in his crotch.....   Oh my god...


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> http://www.webkinz.com/us_en/
> 
> Basically they come with a code so you can go online and play games and whatnot. Most of them are ugly :[


You best not be insulting my Citrus Dragon bro, he wears little suits and dresses and he is very kawaii!!! WHEN I PLAY WEBKINZ I AM A CITRUS DRAGON

Okay, so what stuffed animals do I have to rub all over my groin to get the desired effect?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with it. It's just liek rapping your meat in toilet paper.


----------



## Gina (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just make sure you give it back to the child after you traumatize them


More like they traumatize me, lol.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. It's just liek rapping your meat in toilet paper.


You have experience in that field?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You have experience in that field?



I think it was an analogy


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I think it was an analogy


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

If it such an innocent and wholesome practice, why in the world do people have a problem with it?

Well, first of all, there is the issue of size. Plushies generally aren't the size of a full-grown human. To answer this dilemma, I quote the movie Bride of Chucky:

"It's not the size that matters--it's what you do with it."

Another issue is the possible implications of bestiality. I have no strong opinions for or against bestiality, but plushophilia is:

- Only bestiality if you imagine it to be, and
- Is a potential healthy outlet for people's bestiality fantasies.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I see nothing wrong with it, they are fucking toys.. so what? its not an animal or a kid or whatnot so who the fuck should care?



And people wonder why Furry is a joke.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Christ on a hot tin roof, it's wacking off for crying out loud. the reason that people are having a problem with it is the same reason people find it uncomfortable about sharing deep intimate secrets on what turns them on when they're alone. when you make public a quirky harmless fetish, you will be scrutinized by people who are less creative than you, and possibly have done very little to get themselves off, with exception of very vanilla strokes and pokes. So the discussion continues. How I see it, if it's not hurting anybody/thing, then have at it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You have experience in that field?


 
It's an inside joke.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Geek said:


> - Is a potential healthy outlet for people's bestiality fantasies.


till it no longer satisfies


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

humping stuffing... so what?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> humping stuffing... so what?


It's fucked up and not acceptable behavior.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> humping stuffing... so what?


 
It depends what kind of plushie it is. Furries have a habit of humping non-anthro plushies.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It depends what kind of plushie it is. Furries have a habit of humping non-anthro plushies.


Not a dog, but an incredible simulation


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It depends what kind of plushie it is. Furries have a habit of humping non-anthro plushies.


 -shrug- at least its not a real dog.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Not a dog, but an incredible simulation


 
D:



The Drunken Ace said:


> -shrug- at least its not a real dog.


 
It's still unappealing. It's like "at least he's picking his nose and not his butt." It's still ewh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

this is relevant to this topic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Tm0dBQ9kc&feature=related


----------



## Gina (Feb 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Not a dog, but an incredible simulation



I used to have a couple of real looking plush dogs.  I would never have sex with a real dog, but it was fun to pretend.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Gina said:


> I used to have a couple of real looking plush dogs. I would never have sex with a real dog, but it was fun to pretend.


 
D:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2010)

haha this is great


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's fucked up and not acceptable behavior.



at least they're not humping another person.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> at least they're not humping another person.


they already making sure they dont procreate =3


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey I say anything that helps reduce the human overpopulation problem is something to be wholly proud of and maybe even spread.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> D:



LOLOLOLZ


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> at least they're not humping another person.



aw yeah I can see more of your avatar now.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I tried rubbing my Webkinz dragon toy all over my groin last night and it did nothing for me and now it smells weird. What is the appeal?



Well i yiffed my tiger plushie last night and it felt good.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i yiffed my tiger plushie last night and it felt good.


What the fuck?

Get out.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 6, 2010)

Not often... But sometimes yes. =3


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's fucked up and not acceptable behavior.



edited


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

edited


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> edited


You... didn't edit anything... 



Axelfox said:


> http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/Rants/2rant-furryballs.mp3



Get that shit outa here.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> this is relevant to this topic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Tm0dBQ9kc&feature=related




did everybody miss this, or am I the only sick fuck that thought this was one of the funniest things ever posted on this sight?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> did everybody miss this, or am I the only sick fuck that thought this was one of the funniest things ever posted on this sight?




It was pretty funny although it never got a true LOL outta me...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It was pretty funny although it never got a true LOL outta me...


yeah, not LOL funny, irony funny.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yeah, not LOL funny, irony funny.




yeah, soft and cuddly funny


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I tried rubbing my Webkinz dragon toy all over my groin last night and it did nothing for me and now it smells weird. What is the appeal?



Well for me, i made a SPH,for my plushie, BTW,is there a way to remove lube from a carpet?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well for me, i made a SPH,for my plushie, BTW,is there a way to remove lube from a carpet?


If you arn't a troll, then jesus you are fucked up.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you arn't a troll, then jesus you are fucked up.



I'm a furry,why are you insulting me? Isn't the furry fandom supposed to be tolerant of other people?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I'm a furry,why are you insulting me? Isn't the furry fandom supposed to be tolerant of other people?


Fuck tolerance. Also you're defiantly a troll now.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck tolerance. Also you're defiantly a troll now.



I know if i posted about plushies over at furry-furry,then they would embrace me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I know if i posted about plushies over at furry-furry,then they would embrace me.


Then go fucking do it over there and not here, since this place actually has sane people.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then go fucking do it over there and not here, since this place actually has sane people.



Ur being a bigot.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Ur being a bigot.


Ur being a sick fuck

(trolls trolling trolls? PARADOX I SAY!)


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 7, 2010)

Locked: Trollin's and bickerin's. And derailin's.
Also kinda violated the PG-13 thing, not to mention the "TMI" rule of thumb.


----------

